# Explicit instructions to speed up Firefox



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Increase Firefox Browser Speed
We found a way to boost browser performance in Firefox (and Mozilla) to a level you literally won't believe? The update takes two minutes, requires no add-ins or purchases, and blows your hair back when you surf even the most dog-slow Web sites.

. To boost Firefox, simply do the following after launching your browser.

1. Type "about:config" into the address bar (no spaces) and hit "Enter". Scroll down and look for the following entries:
--network.http.pipelining
--network.http.proxy.pipelining
--network.http.pipelining.maxrequests
First, highlight the address that is in the address and delete it using the "Backspace" then type about:config then, Enter.
Normally the browser will make one request at a time to a Web page. When you enable pipelining, the browser will make several at once, which really speeds up page loading.

2. Alter the entries as follows:
Set "network.http.pipelining" to "true"
Set "network.http.proxy.pipelining" to "true"
Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30. (This tells the browser to make 30 requests at once.)
[To set these 2 items to "true" highlight the item and hit 'Enter" and the item will change from "false" to "true".
3. Lastly, right-click anywhere and select New-> Integer. Name it "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" and set its value to "0". This value is the amount of time the browser waits before acting on received information.

Okay. That's all it takes.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks Doc :up:


----------



## Dr Dave (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks, loved your W.C. Fields quote. Another one of his gems is, Sex isn't necessary. You don't die without it, but you can die having it.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

OK I found these entries but I don't understnad, do I need to delete them to change to false?


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

No.
Right click on the 'line of question'
In the drop down menu, click on 'toggle' to change the setting from 'false' to 'true'
Close Firefox and then restart Firefox to complete the settings


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Thanks Dr Dave, cool stuff....


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

thanks, maxrequests went to 0 not true


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

'maxrequests' should not have had a 'true-false' option in the drop down menu. Mine does not.
In that menu, to change an integer value, click on 'modify' and enter the number you wish to change in the new window that opens up. Then again close FF to complete the changes.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

You can double-click the entries to change from true>false. If you double click the maxrequests it asks what the value should be.


----------



## matt_aj (Jan 23, 2006)

Haven't noticed any change in speed. Slow sites still load slow. Regular sites load the same speed.


----------



## Yunalesca (May 27, 2005)

Download FasterFox and the job is done


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

where can one get that downlaod?


----------



## Yunalesca (May 27, 2005)

https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1269&application=firefox


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I founda download but it asks what program to open it up with, did I get a bad download?


----------



## Yunalesca (May 27, 2005)

You Need Firefox.
Click on Install now


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I beleive it is installed, how do I know or access it? I looked at some screen shots but I don't see that on mine unless I am looking in the wrong place.


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I do have firefox, I am on it right now


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

I see it now in the bottom of my screen. any sugestions as to settings? Also, on another note, is there any way to make a default text size for all webpages or tabs that I open?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The newest release of Firefox, version 1.5.0.1 has all of the changes recommended in the first post except the following:
--network.http.pipelining.maxrequests (original value = 6)

So, all you need to do is change that and you will have them all.

Also, I downloaded and installed the latest issue of FireTune and the about:config file before and after differs only by spaces, so they are the same and it does not modify the settings for a Fast Computer - Slow Connection configuration. I cannot verify that it does not improve the settings for any other configuration, so if yours is different, give it a try, but don't expect any improvement if you have the same configuration as I do (Fast Computer - Slow Connection configuration).

-- Tom


----------



## lschul (Oct 29, 2001)

Should that max requests be 4 or 6? Mine is 4


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

lschul said:


> Should that max requests be 4 or 6? Mine is 4


Hi lschul,

The first post recommended the following which is what I have mine set to:
Set "network.http.pipelining.maxrequests" to some number like 30. (This tells the browser to make 30 requests at once.)

-- Tom


----------

